# I didn't burn last night because........(pics)



## ckarotka (Nov 13, 2010)

Well #4 arrived yesterday so I took the day off from burning. By the time I made it home I crashed. 

This is Annabelle, 7lbs 13oz, 19in and both baby and mom are healthy as can be. Her woodburning training will begin in a few years!

Charlie


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats Charlie. That is one fine looking family you have there.


----------



## wood spliter (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Dix (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats !


----------



## smokinj (Nov 13, 2010)

Very good looking family!


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey hey hey looks like you are a busy man only to be busier. Hoping for Moma and Annabelle to be as healthy as they can be.
Cheers and congrats.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats! She's a little beauty!


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Nov 13, 2010)

How blessed are you??!! Awesome! Congrats....and health to all. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratulations! Good to hear mom and baby are doing well, too.
Great looking kids. 'Ya done good!


----------



## tinkabranc (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats on your new addition to the family!!


----------



## ckarotka (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks all!!

I'm gonna have my work cut out for me for a while.


----------



## SKIN052 (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice looking family. My oldest just turned 13 yesterday.  They grow quickly, enjoy.


----------



## Xena (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome!  Congrats on the new little bundle.


----------



## northwinds (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats.  It seems like yesterday that I was speed changing diapers, and then I turn around,
and she's a teenager.  Enjoy.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your family.

zap


----------



## soupy1957 (Nov 14, 2010)

and "congrats" from Connecticut.  The wife and I recently saw the birth of our third grandchild.  There are times like this, when the wood stove is NOT "priority one."

-Soupy1957


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratulations Charlie. That is a fine looking family. Now you have even more motivation to keep the family warm.


----------



## ckarotka (Nov 14, 2010)

Sav, You got that right. I might start thread called, "Burning wood is cheaper than filling your house with warm bodies"


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 14, 2010)

Cute kids all around!    Congratulations.


----------



## heatwise (Nov 14, 2010)

thats great , looks like everyone is happy. pete


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations Charlie.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 15, 2010)

Too damn cute!  Congrats!


----------



## ckarotka (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks again.

My wife is a real trooper. C-section #3 and she refuses to take any pain meds until absolutely necessary. This chick is a baby makin machine lol. Eat, sleep poop and repeat, and thats the 2 y/o ha ha. 

I can now say 4 is a whole new ballgame, 3 really wasn't that bad but 4 feels like 8 when were all home together!!


----------



## muncybob (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!! You're gonna have your hands full when they hit the teenage years.  We are still waiting for our first grandchild...guess we should have had more than 1 kid!


----------



## ccwhite (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats Charlie. Nice looking kids. Thanks for sharing.


----------

